# Ejuice shaker (micro agitator) and now mixer



## SAVaper (4/6/16)

I wanted to make something that could shake my diy juice for me. Watched some YouTube videos and had an idea. 
I remembered that I have a fish tank air pump that used to vibrate itself off the table.

Now I have a micro agitator   


































Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Useful 1 | Creative 2


----------



## Nailedit77 (4/6/16)

SAVaper said:


> I wanted to make something that could shake my diy juice for me. Watched some YouTube videos and had an idea.
> I remembered that I have a fish tank air pump that used to vibrate itself off the table.
> 
> Now I have a micro agitator
> ...


Nice idea, does the pump get hot at all? And does it actually help any?

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Creative 1


----------



## SAVaper (4/6/16)

Here is a short video of it working. If you watch closely, you will see the bottles shake and even turn (spin). I am not sure how much it is going to speed up steeping but we will see.

Here is a short video:

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (4/6/16)

SAVaper said:


> Here is a short video of it working. If you watch closely, you will see the bottles shake and even turn. I am not sure how much it is going to speed up steeping but we will see.
> 
> Here is a short video:



Shot for the info, video not workinh tho..


----------



## SAVaper (4/6/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> Shot for the info, video not workinh tho..



Not sure. It is working on my laptop and Tapatalk


----------



## Nailedit77 (4/6/16)

SAVaper said:


> Not sure. It is working on my laptop and Tapatalk


Maybe my phone on fritz again...


----------



## Ridi786 (4/6/16)

Nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Deckie (4/6/16)

Wrap your mixes up in a sock & put them in the tumble dryer on cold for 20 mins.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Creative 2


----------



## SAVaper (5/6/16)

All this got me thinking and tinkering.

We have a project box where old/partially broken items go in for future school projects. Things like electric motors, lights and circuitry, old electric toothbrush etc.

I found an old broken pepper grinder and had an idea. 

This is what I did:













Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Creative 1


----------



## SAVaper (5/6/16)

And a short video of how it works

Reactions: Creative 4


----------



## bakersman (5/6/16)

Please patent these ideas

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro (5/6/16)

Fun ideas for the tinkerer. I was a card carrying tinker much of my life, now I go for KISS.

I use cordless mini mixers that run on AA batts. The straight split wand (second from left) will go in any eliquid bottle, splays out into a "V" when spun and will mix the entire contents very thoroughly in 10 seconds with no fuss of muss. Bought 3 of them for $15 shipped.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Creative 1


----------



## SAVaper (5/6/16)

Spydro said:


> Fun ideas for the tinkerer. I was a card carrying tinker much of my life, now I go for KISS.
> 
> I use cordless mini mixers that run on AA batts. The straight split wand (second from left) will go in any eliquid bottle, splays out into a "V" when spun and will mix the entire contents very thoroughly in 10 seconds with no fuss of muss. Bought 3 of them for $15 shipped.
> 
> View attachment 56620



Awesome idea.
I have not seen the split wand in SA but it is worth looking out for.
I must say I like tinkering and that is partially why we have the project box. This did not cost me a cent as I had everything at home. Keeping in mind that $15 is ZAR226. Almost half the price of a new RDA.


----------



## Spydro (5/6/16)

SAVaper said:


> Awesome idea.
> I have not seen the split wand in SA but it is worth looking out for.
> I must say I like tinkering and that is partially why we have the project box. This did not cost me a cent as I had everything at home. Keeping in mind that $15 is ZAR226. Almost half the price of a new RDA.



Among other fields/businesses owned I did a lot of engineering in several fields during my working lifetime. Engineering is just informed tinkering (but that you get paid a lot of money for). 

I bought 3 of these because I also use them for my DIY. So two in use and one for backup. But just one would be enough for everything as they are holding up very well, the AA batteries last a long time and they are very fast a simple to clean between liquids. So ZAR75 for one, but I have little idea how far that amount goes in SA. $5 doesn't go very far here.


----------



## SAVaper (5/6/16)

Spydro said:


> Among other fields/businesses owned I did a lot of engineering in several fields during my working lifetime. Engineering is just informed tinkering (but that you get paid a lot of money for).
> 
> I bought 3 of these because I also use them for my DIY. So two in use and one for backup. But just one would be enough for everything as they are holding up very well, the AA batteries last a long time and they are very fast a simple to clean between liquids. So ZAR75 for one, but I have little idea how far that amount goes in SA. $5 doesn't go very far here.



Yip. R75 is also not that much here. I have only seen these with a wire attachment for milk frothing. See pic.
This can be used in an open flask/container but if it froths up the juice like milk, will this be good or bad?


----------



## acorn (5/6/16)

SAVaper said:


> Yip. R75 is also not that much here. I have only seen these with a wire attachment for milk frothing. See pic.
> This can be used in an open flask/container but if it froths up the juice like milk, will this be good or bad?
> View attachment 56625


My cheap R27 Crazy store frother did't last, so I improvised:


PS. Variable speed control, no frothing, just a nice mixer, the torgue is much better on the high viscosity of the VG, especially in winter...
Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 2


----------



## Spydro (5/6/16)

SAVaper said:


> Yip. R75 is also not that much here. I have only seen these with a wire attachment for milk frothing. See pic.
> This can be used in an open flask/container but if it froths up the juice like milk, will this be good or bad?
> View attachment 56625



Another reason why I like the straight split wand... it does not over mix. You're not looking to beat the juice into a meringue, saturate it with air. Oxidation is the enemy of nicotine and flavors in e-liquids.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ChrisFJS (15/6/16)

I've got a bunch of broken aquarium equipment along with an air pump I can't get diaphragms for so I made an agitator like you did. Just not sure how long I should leave my liquids on it. Any suggestions?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SAVaper (16/6/16)

ChrisFJS said:


> I've got a bunch of broken aquarium equipment along with an air pump I can't get diaphragms for so I made an agitator like you did. Just not sure how long I should leave my liquids on it. Any suggestions?
> View attachment 57840



Awesome man 
To tell you the truth I don't really know. What I do when I mix a couple of bottles is give it a good shake and then put it in the agitator. I leave them there for several hours. Put them in the closet and shake everyday. Put them back in the agitator over the weekend for several hours and back to the closet.

I must say I vape some of them in between and some not. I have not really found a specific way. Will have to experiment a lot more.
Not even sure if it makes any difference but from school chemistry I am sure it does.


----------



## GerharddP (16/6/16)

SAVaper said:


> Awesome man
> To tell you the truth I don't really know. What I do when I mix a couple of bottles is give it a good shake and then put it in the agitator. I leave them there for several hours. Put them in the closet and shake everyday. Put them back in the agitator over the weekend for several hours and back to the closet.
> 
> I must say I vape some of them in between and some not. I have not really found a specific way. Will have to experiment a lot more.
> Not even sure if it makes any difference but from school chemistry I am sure it does.



From a chemistry point of view it will make a difference. But it can swing both ways. If the mixture wasnt intimate enough to start with then a gentle vibration might separate them. Same with spinning them around, the centrifugal force will separate them according to density.


----------



## zadiac (16/6/16)

SAVaper said:


> Yip. R75 is also not that much here. I have only seen these with a wire attachment for milk frothing. See pic.
> This can be used in an open flask/container but if it froths up the juice like milk, will this be good or bad?
> View attachment 56625



Don't introduce air to the mix (the frother does that) it mixes oxygen in and it will let the flavor escape. That is my experience. Mixing with no bubbles is the best way to blend e juice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GerharddP (16/6/16)

zadiac said:


> Don't introduce air to the mix (the frother does that) it mixes oxygen in and it will let the flavor escape. That is my experience. Mixing with no bubbles is the best way to blend e juice.



I've actually read something about that. Some of the major juice manufacturers are actually displacing the oxygen in their mixing containers with nitrogen before agitation.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## zadiac (16/6/16)

A magnetic stirrer with a stirring capsule is still the best way to stir e juice imo. Adding a little heat works like a charm, but the heat added should be under 40 degrees celcius otherwise the nicotine could oxidize and lose potency. Stirring at 30-35 deg is fine. Check this thread of @kimbo http://www.ecigssa.co.za/magnetic-stirrer-with-heat-diy.t21884/#post-357261

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SAVaper (16/6/16)

GerharddP said:


> From a chemistry point of view it will make a difference. But it can swing both ways. If the mixture wasnt intimate enough to start with then a gentle vibration might separate them. Same with spinning them around, the centrifugal force will separate them according to density.



Jip, I agree but I have not seen any separation so far. That is why a good shaking is always the first step. Get the juices properly mixed.


----------



## SAVaper (16/6/16)

zadiac said:


> A magnetic stirrer with a stirring capsule is still the best way to stir e juice imo. Adding a little heat works like a charm, but the heat added should be under 40 degrees celcius otherwise the nicotine could oxidize and lose potency. Stirring at 30-35 deg is fine. Check this thread of @kimbo http://www.ecigssa.co.za/magnetic-stirrer-with-heat-diy.t21884/#post-357261



This is just home tinkering. A proper magnetic stirrer will definitely be better. Easy to build, but I need to get some of those coated metal capsules.
Any suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## zadiac (16/6/16)

SAVaper said:


> This is just home tinkering. A proper magnetic stirrer will definitely be better. Easy to build, but I need to get some of those coated metal capsules.
> Any suggestions?
> Thanks



Can't remember, but I think I bought mine here http://www.labequip.co.za/p/78214/magnetic-stirrer-bars
Was long ago.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (16/6/16)

I want to get me this kit http://www.digitalhomebrew.com/diy-magnetic-stirplate-kit-v2 and a heat mat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (16/6/16)

zadiac said:


> Can't remember, but I think I bought mine here http://www.labequip.co.za/p/78214/magnetic-stirrer-bars
> Was long ago.



Awesome. Thanks


----------



## KlutcH (16/6/16)

My friend made one of these.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SAVaper (13/9/16)

Ok,
So I had an idea. I wanted something that would shake my juice during the day while I am at work but not so vigorously that it would introduce air bubbles.
I have a magnetic stirrer but that is before the juice is bottled and then sits in the cupboard until used.

So I made this VERY crude prototype:



It turns at about a 1/4 revolution per minute.
What do you think?
Any comments welcome
.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Warlock (13/9/16)

Hey @SAVaper I think that is a fantastic idea.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Trashcanman3284 (13/9/16)

SAVaper said:


> Ok,
> So I had an idea. I wanted something that would shake my juice during the day while I am at work but not so vigorously that it would introduce air bubbles.
> I have a magnetic stirrer but that is before the juice is bottled and then sits in the cupboard until used.
> 
> ...



It's brilliant. I wanted to build something similar, but my lack of electronic knowledge let me down. Any chance you might share some of your secrets?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (13/9/16)

Trashcanman3284 said:


> It's brilliant. I wanted to build something similar, but my lack of electronic knowledge let me down. Any chance you might share some of your secrets?



Thanks very much.
At the moment I am 2 ashamed to share anything. This is a very crude prototype.
Suffice to say it uses and old cat scratch post, AC motor from a broken heater, bearings and shaft from a old burned out drill and a balloon.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## stevie g (13/9/16)

Man that is brilliant I really like the concept.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

